# TapeTech Pants on Sale at AMES!



## 3204 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good Morning!

We are having a Sale here at AMES for our Popular TapeTech Pants & Shorts. AMES here at Raleigh, North Carolina carry sizes from 30 to 38. If you are interested, please give me a call. I do accept payment over the phone, and I can ship the item to you. 

Store is open from 7am to 4pm. We are closed from 12pm - 1pm for lunch. 

Phone number is: 919-872-3591
My name is Edgar Rodriguez.

Thank you for taking the time to look at this Post. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------

